# crossing private land to get to forestry



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

fred i'm duck hunting forgot to mention


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

once on the forest land where the gravel pit is there's no homes


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

This thread is a perfect reminder to you newbies why there is such a thing as pm's. Learn to use them, they are your friend.  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Huntermax-4 said:


> This thread is a perfect reminder to you newbies why there is such a thing as pm's. Learn to use them, they are your friend.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I'm not a newbie I just haven't used this site for a long while.Just clearing up some peoples confusion about hunting on state land by crossing off of private property.There are some on here that don't seem to know the difference.:lol:


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Mackinac1 said:


> I'm not a newbie I just haven't used this site for a long while.Just clearing up some peoples confusion about hunting on state land by crossing off of private property.There are some on here that don't seem to know the difference.:lol:


I think you are the one confused. You don't know me and I don't know you but I gaurantee I know more about the law's regarding this issue better than you do.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

trailbreaker said:


> fred i'm duck hunting forgot to mention


Thanks for the tips! I'll be there opening day. I'll just look for your flashlight and set 50 yards downwind of you. :evilsmile


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Before I received my degree in CJ I called the LEO myself because he gated the road off to the lake. You cannot deny access to a public lake.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

FredBearYooper said:


> Before I received my degree in CJ I called the LEO myself because he gated the road off to the lake. You cannot deny access to a public lake.


When I first contacted the Hiawatha Forest Rangers office a ranger at thst particular time told me that the Rangers closed the old public road which runs across private land cause they were having problems back at the lake.
I'm only going by what I was told by a Forest Ranger.


WE could harp on this issue til the cows come home on Tuesday but it still won't answer Trailbreakers questions about hunting.:lol:

So moving on.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

FredBearYooper said:


> I think you are the one confused. You don't know me and I don't know you but I gaurantee I know more about the law's regarding this issue better than you do.


I wasn't referring to you.Geesh.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> Before I received my degree in CJ I called the LEO myself because he gated the road off to the lake. You cannot deny access to a public lake.


FINALLY! I finally see a POSSIBLE reason why in the hell you posted up on the waterfowl forum. Honest to god, I was completely lost as to a reason. But now I get it...apparently you're questioning one's access to waterfowl hunt a piece of water. You may wanna read the sticky at the top of this forum about Riparian rights with respect to waterfowl hunting. I think you're gonna be surprised.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

trailbreaker said:


> my girlfriend and i know this guy he works for the bridge authority
> the guy at jay's sporting goods said i have to have his number if i'm going to hunt hiawatha national forest he said i'd have to have his number for me hunting there he said his buddys would hunt there





Mackinac1 said:


> Yes he has to cross private land to get to public land.The only excess road leads off this guys property back to State land/Public.





Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you guys can have your thread back.
> 
> 
> can someone give me the gps coordinates to this piece of land so i can double check it for you?





FredBearYooper said:


> The land is no good for hunting...trying to steer him in the right direction.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





FredBearYooper said:


> Here is one spot I hunted alot..the bottom field was always loaded with deer..





trailbreaker said:


> fred i'm "duck hunting" forgot to mention


 
Seriously though, with as much attention as you've drawn to this area, you may want to move your still/meth lab to another AO.


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

guess i'll be calling hiawatha forestry tomorrow and get my answer on duck hunting


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

http://environmental.laws.com/environmental-law/animal-laws/hunting/fishing-and-hunting

There are in fact many legal similarities between the two pastimes. In both case, individuals must apply for a permit and they must only go hunting or fishing on public land or on private land that they have permission to be on. In most jurisdictions, permits are still required even when on private land.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Note to self,Never post a serious question on public forums.:lol:


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

just ducky said:


> FINALLY! I finally see a POSSIBLE reason why in the hell you posted up on the waterfowl forum. Honest to god, I was completely lost as to a reason. But now I get it...apparently you're questioning one's access to waterfowl hunt a piece of water. You may wanna read the sticky at the top of this forum about Riparian rights with respect to waterfowl hunting. I think you're gonna be surprised.


I actually posted here because I know the exact location he was talking about and have dealt with it..duck hunting or not..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

And FYI all the land surrounding the lake is public..the access to the lake goes through the guys property so everyone thinks he can deny access to a public lake.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

trailbreaker said:


> guess i'll be calling hiawatha forestry tomorrow and get my answer on duck hunting



The way this thread is going you may be a lot better then subjecting to all this posturing.:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

trailbreaker said:


> my girlfriend and i know this guy he works for the bridge authority
> the guy at jay's sporting goods said i have to have his number if i'm going to hunt hiawatha national forest he said i'd have to have his number for me hunting there he said his buddys would hunt there


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

FredBearYooper said:


> And FYI all the land surrounding the lake is public..the access to the lake goes through the guys property so everyone thinks he can deny access to a public lake.


Fred the owner isn't trying to keep anyone from the public lake.You're not understanding.

All the property on either side of Belonga rd is private property and you have get permission from a property owner to gain access to that other side of the old public road to go back on Hiawatha state land.

If a forest ranger etc approaches anyone who is back where Snatigo lake is located will be asked how they got back there.The person had better have the right answer or they could face being thrown off or arrested.

What part of private property don't some people seem to understand.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mackinac1 said:


> Yes he's speaking of Steve Benko.Steve works for the Mack Bridge in the Maintenance Dept.The only excess road to get on what is Hiawatha State land which is an old Public Excess Road which runs through Benko's property which is just at post #3419 which encircles an old Borrow pit which was dug in the 1950's when they put in 1-75.*There's also Santigo Lake back there on the same state land which was once part of my great grandfather's Chief Santigo Indian settlement.*
> 
> What confuses me the most is that if trailbreaker is not hunting on Mr Benko's private property itself why would he have to carry the phone number with him.Sometimes the state makes no sense.I can fully understand having to get permission to gain excess across Mr Benkos Property (which we already have) but being requird to carry his phone doesn't make sense. Oh well!JMO


While looking for this very popular lake on Google Maps, I found this on another site. Ha Ha, this lady says Chief Santigo was her great great grandfather too.

http://www.city-data.com/forum/michigan/1108993-lions-tigers-bears-oh-my-lol.html


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

petronius said:


> While looking for this very popular lake on Google Maps, I found this on another site. Ha Ha, this lady says Chief Santigo was her great great grandfather too.
> 
> http://www.city-data.com/forum/michigan/1108993-lions-tigers-bears-oh-my-lol.html


Every one is related to him it seems..


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Mackinac1 said:


> Fred the owner isn't trying to keep anyone from the public lake.You're not understanding.
> 
> All the property on either side of Belonga rd is private property and you have get permission from a property owner to gain access to that other side of the old public road to go back on Hiawatha state land.
> 
> ...


Sea plane or helicopter are also viable options. :evilsmile


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

FredBearYooper said:


> Leave the proper english for you flatlander's and go find another thread to hi-jack.


Kid, you ever see the movie called Idiocracy?? What's a little spelling error??


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Chief Santiago Del Norte traded that land to my great great grand pappy for some wampum and firewater. I am the rightful owner of the entire UP


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

KLR said:


> Chief Santiago Del Norte traded that land to my great great grand pappy for some wampum and firewater. I am the rightful owner of the entire UP


  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> Chief Santiago Del Norte traded that land to my great great grand pappy for some wampum and firewater. I am the rightful owner of the entire UP


muahhaha, now that made me laugh a little.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mackinac1 said:


> Point taken.Haven't you ever mispelled a word or are you that perfect?:lol:


if you will notice while quoting my text that i admittedly said, that i'm not perfect and i have spelled things wrong or typo'd. you guys were crucifying the language tho and i politely pointed it out is all. carry on.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

petronius said:


> While looking for this very popular lake on Google Maps, I found this on another site. Ha Ha, this lady says Chief Santigo was her great great grandfather too.
> 
> http://www.city-data.com/forum/michigan/1108993-lions-tigers-bears-oh-my-lol.html


Petron Cherie Tebo is my name and I'm the one who posted on City Data when I saw some bear scat on the other end of the old public road.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

trailbreaker said:


> http://environmental.laws.com/environmental-law/animal-laws/hunting/fishing-and-hunting
> 
> There are in fact many legal similarities between the two pastimes. In both case, individuals must apply for a permit and they must only go hunting or fishing on public land or on private land that they have permission to be on. In most jurisdictions, permits are still required even when on private land.


If in fact the real question here (Because I still for the life of me can't figure out what the F the real question was ) is can I legally duck hunt this "sacred" Santiago lake (not boat, fish, stick frogs or skinny dip :lol...HUNT...then the answer is pretty simple...is the lake completely surrounded by public property? You'll note I didn't say is there a public access site. Is any portion of the lake privately owned? If so, the sticky at the top of the waterfowl forum should help answer your question (hint...the answer is no :evilsmile). In Michigan, riparian law case history is quite different for fishing and hunting. 

I agree with KLR....must be a still somewhere in them thar woods :xzicon_sm


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

FredBearYooper said:


> Every one is related to him it seems..



I have docs to prove that I do indeed decend to Santigo which is really spelled Me-saw-tego.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Holy bejesus I'm bored if I'm sitting here at 8:45 on a Sunday night arguing over some sacred indian ground. I'm gone...off to do something meaningful, like watch Ice Road Truckers :help:


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

just ducky said:


> If in fact the real question here (Because I still for the life of me can't figure out what the F the real question was ) is can I legally duck hunt this "sacred" Santiago lake (not boat, fish, stick frogs or skinny dip :lol...HUNT...then the answer is pretty simple...is the lake completely surrounded by public property? You'll note I didn't say is there a public access site. Is any portion of the lake privately owned? If so, the sticky at the top of the waterfowl forum should help answer your question (hint...the answer is no :evilsmile). In Michigan, riparian law case history is quite different for fishing and hunting.
> 
> I agree with KLR....must be a still somewhere in them thar woods :xzicon_sm


I was the one who had originally found out the actual location of Santigo Lake back in 2009 and can answer 'No' it is not on private property . I was told by a forest ranger as well as the Hiawatha State park office in that area that I would have to Access the lake by crossing over from private property by locating the post number 3419 which is on someone's private property.

Now I forgot the original question too.:lol:


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if you will notice while quoting my text that i admittedly said, that i'm not perfect and i have spelled things wrong or typo'd. you guys were crucifying the language tho and i politely pointed it out is all. carry on.



Yes that's why I was laughing.It beats getting into a argument over some stupid Public Access road and bringing a personal beef about someone within the forums.:lol:

Anyone for a civil conversation?:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mackinac1 said:


> Yes that's why I was laughing.It beats getting into a argument over some stupid Public Access road and bringing a personal beef about someone within the forums.:lol:
> 
> Anyone for a civil conversation?:lol:


my bad.

this thread is getting me amped up to come to the UP and hunt me some ducks on some old native land.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

*highcaliberconsecrator* and 24 others was tagged at Santiago Lake
2 minutes ago


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

i'll go to the store to get me a duck :cheeky-sm


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

The park ranger speaks with a forked tongue!

He tells lies to entrap lawful hunters that he might take their guns and vehicles as his own. 

Don't trust the white devils!!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> *highcaliberconsecrator* and 24 others was tagged at Santiago Lake
> 2 minutes ago


KLR likes this.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

So sad it's gone to 4 pages and still no answering trialbreakers question about duck hunting on Any public land in the UP.Private land not included.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

KLR said:


> The park ranger speaks with a forked tongue!
> 
> He tells lies to entrap lawful hunters that he might take their guns and vehicles as his own.
> 
> Don't trust the white devils!!


LMBO.:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mackinac1 said:


> If people would've just simply answered trailbreakers question instead of turning it into a political debate and bashing a property owner it would've probably not turned into 5 pages.
> 
> What part of 'Having to gain permission from property owners don't some people seem to understand'? Some people sure like to make something complicated then they really are.There must be alot of lawyers on websites nowadays.:lol::lol:


oh for the love of....OH MODS...HELLO???


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

yes lock my thread i never got my question answered


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

State law requires that you obtain written or verbal permission from the landowner. Only the landowner can give hunting permission.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

So my family history means nothing to you people?? Disgraceful.


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> State law requires that you obtain written or verbal permission from the landowner. Only the landowner can give hunting permission.


 
finally someone who understands


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> State law requires that you obtain written or verbal permission from the landowner. Only the landowner can give hunting permission.


It's not about asking the landowner's permission to hunt.

The original question by trailbreaker was crossing over from Private land to duck hunt on Public land. Nothing more and nothing less.

I think I'll go have a strong drink.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

KLR said:


> So my family history means nothing to you people?? Disgraceful.


I agree just disgraceful :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

In the interest of either making JD happy by steering the conversation in the correct direction or possibly upsetting him by pushing the discussion to several more pages of babble.

One thing has been established. The entire lake is on public land. Is that correct? If so then if you can gain access to the lake legally you can hunt it. ( For more information read the sticky at the top of the page)

So now the question comes down to if you can access the lake by use of the road or not legally. If the road is in fact a public road then it seems fairly obvious that you can. If the road is a private road (driveway) you would need permission. 

You guys mentioned a forest number on it so I am assuming its a forest road, I have never come across a forest road in my part of the UP that is private. I have come across a few that have no trespassing signs on them that turn out to be forest roads that also lead to private land and the land owners post them in hopes of keeping people from going by there camps. Of course that does not mean that they are allowed to do it. 


I can tell you this for certain however, If I knew of a lake that was on forest land that I wanted to hunt and if it had a numbered forest road leading to it. I could find out that answer in less then three phone calls which is a heck of a lot faster then an internet forum posting and certainly more reliable.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> In the interest of either making JD happy by steering the conversation in the correct direction or possibly upsetting him by pushing the discussion to several more pages of babble.
> 
> One thing has been established. The entire lake is on public land. Is that correct? If so then if you can gain access to the lake legally you can hunt it. ( For more information read the sticky at the top of the page)
> 
> ...


this way is more fun tho and it will add to the chaos...i say someone gets permission and then posts the permission slip here so that everyone can print one off. Since we all know the location and all have permission slips...lets have a duck hunting brewhahah on northern opener? whattya say? whos in? and we can even build KLR a sweat lodge so he can go hunt some elusive buffalo or some illegal raptors...


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> In the interest of either making JD happy by steering the conversation in the correct direction or possibly upsetting him by pushing the discussion to several more pages of babble.
> 
> One thing has been established. The entire lake is on public land. Is that correct? If so then if you can gain access to the lake legally you can hunt it. ( For more information read the sticky at the top of the page)
> 
> ...


To answer your question yes the lake is on public land.

I've also made several phone calls and was told that the numbered post is on private property and that trailbreaker would have to get permission from said landowner to go back to the public land to hunt etc.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this way is more fun tho and it will add to the chaos...i say someone gets permission and then posts the permission slip here so that everyone can print one off. Since we all know the location and all have permission slips...lets have a duck hunting brewhahah on northern opener? whattya say? whos in? and we can even build KLR a sweat lodge so he can go hunt some elusive buffalo or some illegal raptors...


Best. Idea. Ever.


Gotta warn you guys though, I am "allegedly" aware of several unmarked gill nets on Santiago Lake - but have no knowledge how they got there.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

just ducky said:


> We never bought the property because the adjacent owner wanted my first born child, my wife, AND my duck boat in order to give me the easement :evilsmile


Woulda been waaaaaaay cheaper in the long run!


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

They have the Official property tax maps. If the access is private, cross at your own peril. If there is a public easement or road right-of-way, take a copy of that map with legal description and show the local LEO/ranger. They may not know the rightful status until proven to them in black and white. The Registar of Deeds wil have all historical data with respect to prior owners and any encumbrances attached to the parcel.

Mack1 - cool family tree!

FB Yooper - Thank you for your service!


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

TNL said:


> They have the Official property tax maps. If the access is private, cross at your own peril. If there is a public easement or road right-of-way, take a copy of that map with legal description and show the local LEO/ranger. They may not know the rightful status until proven to them in black and white. The Registar of Deeds wil have all historical data with respect to prior owners and any encumbrances attached to the parcel.
> 
> Mack1 - cool family tree!
> 
> FB Yooper - Thank you for your service!


 
Finally. Thank-you


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

This thread was clear as mud until TNL's last post.

With all the new interest generated, i might have to wear my "Ghost Shirt" on opening day at Lake Santiago.

Anyone up for a POW WOW after opening morning? Looks like fish and if lucky, ducks will be on the menu.

Kid here you go, get on this asap. http://www.examiner.com/article/build-your-own-sweat-lodge


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the Register of Deeds office in Mackinac County Courthouse regarding who has the sole right besides the landowner of said access road which just happens to be on Steve Benko's property.

According to the deed pretaining to the particular land at N3805 which is proof that Mr Steve Benko DOES control/owns the dirt road that goes back on Public Land.That the State of Michigan has the easement but the public would have to gain permission from Steve Benko to go back from his private property to Santigo Lake.

Anyone else besides the State of Michigan would be Traspassing on Steve Benko's land.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mackinac1 said:


> Just got off the phone with the Register of Deeds office in Mackinac County Courthouse regarding who has the sole right besides the landowner of said access road which just happens to be on Steve Benko's property.
> 
> According to the deed pretaining to the particular land at N3805 which is proof that Mr Steve Benko DOES control/owns the dirt road that goes back on Public Land.That the State of Michigan has the easement but the public would have to gain permission from Steve Benko to go back from his private property to Santigo Lake.
> 
> Anyone else besides the State of Michigan would be Traspassing on Steve Benko.


so if the state of michigan has easement, who "IS" the state of michigan? Who paid for that easement? find it funny is we paid for the easement yet we still need permission. have his cake and eat it too. :evilsmile


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> so if the state of michigan has easement, who "IS" the state of michigan? Who paid for that easement? find it funny is we paid for the easement yet we still need permission. have his cake and eat it too. :evilsmile


Pot stirrer! LOL!!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

if you trespass you will get into trouble with out premission.. so yes you have to ask steve benko's premission to go back to the gravel pit where as me and mackinac don't have to it's the same in any other state IE minnesota, ohio, kentucky, tennesee and so on if you don't get written or verbal premission, this is from the minnesota hunting regs 

RESTRICTIONS (See below for exceptions, definitions, and 
posting requirements)
&#8226; A person may not enter legally posted land for outdoor recreation purposes without permission.
&#8226; A person may not enter agricultural land for outdoor recreation purposes
without permission.
&#8226; A person may not remain on private land for outdoor recreation purposes
after being told to leave.
&#8226; On another person&#8217;s private land or a public right-of-way, a person may
not take a wild animal with a firearm within 500 feet of a building
occupied by humans or livestock without written permission of the owner,
occupant or lessee of the building. A person may hunt from the water
or from public land that is within 500 feet of a building occupied by
humans or livestock.
&#8226; A person may not take a wild animal with a firearm within 500 feet of a
corral containing livestock without permission.
&#8226; A person may not take a wild animal on any land where the person is
prohibited from lawfully entering by this law. This prohibition includes
coyote hunters intentionally running their dogs on posted or agricultural
land without permission of the landowner, occupant, or lessee.
&#8226; A person may not wound or kill another person&#8217;s domestic animal,
destroy private property, or pass through a closed gate without returning it
to the original position


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

trailbreaker said:


> yes lock my thread i never got my question answered


Seems to me it's been answered OVER AND OVER. Get this infamous white man Benko's permission, and your good to go. Don't and your screwed! What part don't you understand? 

I don't care if Sitting Bull himself had part of this property, the bear does **** in the woods, and this one has done so :idea:

Now in gods name people, can we move on to a real waterfowl issue?

Oh and Brandon...thanks buddy  Last time I take you on a guided hunt in Nodak


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think some people need to start eating softer cereal.:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mackinac1 said:


> I think some people need to start eating softer cereal.:lol:


No, I think we need to lock that damn gate at the Ohio border and not let anyone come north


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this way is more fun tho and it will add to the chaos...i say someone gets permission and then posts the permission slip here so that everyone can print one off. Since we all know the location and all have permission slips...lets have a duck hunting brewhahah on northern opener? whattya say? whos in? and we can even build KLR a sweat lodge so he can go hunt some elusive buffalo or some illegal raptors...


I'm in. My buddy has a fifth wheel that will fit just fine on the main road. We'll get at least 8 or 10 of us to hike in with gear across the federal property, canoes on our backs just like the indians yikes did :evilsmile We'll shoot every damn duck on the lake, and the ones we don't get, we'll scare the hell outta so bad they'll never come back. We'll come out at night, open the keg, kick back and smoke our peace pipes. And yeah, KLR can look for sasquatches, yeti's, or carrier pigeons...what a blast


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

just ducky said:


> No, I think we need to lock that damn gate at the Ohio border and not let anyone come north


Oh my!!Then that would mean that who ever does the 'Your Trip Begins at Michigan' ads on local TV stations/billbords on one of the highways here in Ohio would have to stop their commericals.

By the way I'm originally from Lansing.Mi and only resided in Ohio for 6yrs so closing the Ohio border shouldn't appy to me.I consider myself still a Yooper. :lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Mackinac1 said:


> By the way I'm originally from Lansing.Mi and only resided in Ohio for 6yrs so closing the Ohio border shouldn't appy to me.I consider myself still a Yooper. :lol:


Originally from Lansing MI? Still a troll.


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Water_Hazard said:


> Originally from Lansing MI? Still a troll.



Oh hush.:lol:


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

just ducky said:


> Seems to me it's been answered OVER AND OVER. Get this infamous white man Benko's permission, and your good to go. Don't and your screwed! What part don't you understand?
> 
> I don't care if Sitting Bull himself had part of this property, the bear does **** in the woods, and this one has done so :idea:
> 
> ...


 
i understand perfectly what part don't you understand.. this was a real waterfowl issue... people were arguing back and forth no you can't i'll just hunt in the lower part of michigan for ducks i'll call the DNR


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

trailbreaker said:


> ...people were arguing back and forth no you can't i'll just hunt in the lower part of michigan for ducks i'll call the DNR


someone help...translation please????


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

people were arguing back and forth.... i'll call the DNR in lansing and the hiawatha forestry


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mackinac1 said:


> Oh my!!Then that would mean that who ever does the 'Your Trip Begins at Michigan' ads on local TV stations/billbords on one of the highways here in Ohio would have to stop their commericals....


The "Pure Michigan" campaign is just a communist plot to get Tim Allen work. He is from Michigan ya know. until he had that little drug problem when he was at WMU. Then we made him move to Ohio


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

trailbreaker said:


> people were arguing back and forth.... i'll call the DNR in lansing and the hiawatha forestry


But...didn't we....about 5 pages ago....

god help me I'm stopping at the bar tonight :evilsmile


----------



## Mackinac1 (Oct 6, 2010)

just ducky said:


> The "Pure Michigan" campaign is just a communist plot to get Tim Allen work. He is from Michigan ya know. until he had that little drug problem when he was at WMU. Then we made him move to Ohio


I see said the blind man to his deaf daughter.:lol::lol:

Anyhow I'm going back to my thread regarding Venion.

A lot more interesting and least I'm learning something.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

just ducky said:


> I'm in. My buddy has a fifth wheel that will fit just fine on the main road. We'll get at least 8 or 10 of us to hike in with gear across the federal property, canoes on our backs just like the indians yikes did :evilsmile We'll shoot every damn duck on the lake, and the ones we don't get, we'll scare the hell outta so bad they'll never come back. We'll come out at night, open the keg, kick back and smoke our peace pipes. And yeah, KLR can look for sasquatches, yeti's, or carrier pigeons...what a blast


I tried to tel him in the beginning the lake is no god for hunting..I fished that lake all the time and never saw a duck. There is a couple of loons though 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Or you could borrow my go to gun and not have to worry about crossing his land...(That's me dropping the round)

[ame="http://s1155.photobucket.com/albums/p543/uglystikyooper/?action=view&current=video-2012-08-20-18-10-38.mp4"]video-2012-08-20-18-10-38.mp4 video by uglystikyooper - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not (Not) trying to be forum english police but you guys are confusing hte (the) bejeesus (bejesus) outa me and hard to understand.
> fwiw , its *Access*. i'm (I'm) not the best speller so i (I) usually don't correct but this one is 2 totally different meanings. lol.
> 
> Definition of ac·cess/&#712;ak&#716;ses/
> ...





Mackinac1 said:


> Point taken.Haven't you ever mispelled a word or are you that perfect?:lol:


:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> There is a couple of loons though


Sweet. Chief KLR needs them for his head dress.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> :evil::lol::lol:


all that bait and took someone this long to run with it.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Sweet. Chief KLR needs them for his head dress.


Visual proof that my people are the rightful heirs to the lands of Chief Santiago del Norte...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> Visual proof that my people are the rightful heirs to the lands of Chief Santiago del Norte...
> 
> View attachment 20643


then you must know where the still is? I searched that property but the Google Earth photo must be out of date. Either that or it's hidden under that tall marijuana patch in the picture. OOOOOPS...guess I wasn't supposed to let that secret out eh? Course in your world KLR it's not called that...it's called peace pipe wacky tobaccy.

I hear that one of those loons on that lake is an albino. Pretty rare for those parts. Could it be one of your ancestors reincarnated? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh and by the way...for my ol' buddy Smoke....DING! :evilsmile


----------

